# MSI OR GIGABYTE MOBO???



## wizrulz (Mar 18, 2005)

I want to know which is the better MOBO MSI RS 480 or GIGABYTE K8NS-939 keeping in mind the features they support and the price ? Can any one suggest any site which compares mobo's?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 19, 2005)

Dont think again.MSI is always better than Gigabyte.If U r not sure then read along the features of MSI RS 480::::


  Supports 64-bit AMDÂ® Athlonâ„¢ 64 and Athlonâ„¢ 64 FX processor (Socket 939)
â€¢ Supports up to 3500+, 3800+ Athlon 64 FX 53, or higher CPU


Chipset  

â€¢ ATIÂ® Radeon XPRESS 200 Chipset
- HyperTransportâ„¢ connection to AMD K8 Athlon64 processor
- 8 or 16 bit control/address/data transfer both directions
- 1GHz "Double Data Rate" operation both direction
- Supports one PCI-E x16 slot
- Graphic integrated

â€¢ ATIÂ® SB400 Chipset
- Supports dual channel native SATA controller up to 150MB/s with RAID 0 or RAID 1 or 0+1
- Integrated Hardware Sound Blaster/Direct Sound AC97 audio
- Ultra DMA 66/100/133 master mode PCI EIDE controller
- ACPI enhanced power management
- Supports USB2.0 up to 8 ports


Main Memory

â€¢ Supports four unbuffered DIMM of 2.5V DDR SDRAM.
â€¢ Supports up to 4GB memory size without ECC.
â€¢ Supports Dual channel DDR333/400MHz.

MSI Certified Memory Modules List


Slots

â€¢ One PCI Express x 16 slot. (supports PCI Express Bus specification v1.0a compliant)
â€¢ Three 32-bit v2.2 Master PCI bus slots (support 3.3v/5v PCI bus interface). 


On-Board IDE / SATA

â€¢ An IDE controller on the ATIÂ® SB400 chipset provides IDE HDD/CDROM with PIO, Bus
  Master and Ultra DMA 66/100/133 operation modes
- Can connect up to 4 IDE devices

â€¢ Serial ATA/150 controller integrated by ATIÂ® SB400
- Up ot 150MB/s transfer rate
- Can connect up to 2 serial ATA devices
- Supports RAID 0 or RAID 1 or 0+1


Audio

â€¢ 6 channels software audio codec RealTek ALC658
- Compliance with AC97 v2.3 Spec.
- Meet PC2001 audio performance requirement.


LAN

â€¢ RealtekÂ® 8100C
- Supports 10Mb/s and 100Mb/s auto-negotiation operation.
- Compliant with PCI v2.2.
- Supports ACPI Power Management.


IEEE1394

â€¢ VIAÂ® 6307
- Supports up to two 1394 ports. (Rear panel x1, pinheader x1)
- Transfer rate is up to 400Mbps


Internal I/O Connectors

- ATX 24-Pin power connector
- 4-pin ATX 12V power connector
- CPU / System FAN connectors
- CD / AUX audio in
- Front panel audio connector
- Serial port header (COM1)
- IEEE 1394 connectors
- 2 x USB 2.0 connector support additional 4 ports
- Front panel connector
- 1 x Floppy disk drive connector
- 4 x serial ATA connectors
- 2 x ATA133 HD connectors



Back Panel I/O Ports

- 1 x Parallel
- 1 x PS/2 Keyboard
- 1 x PS/2 Mouse
- 1 x Audio I/O (Line-in/Line-out/MIC)
- 1 x SPDIF-Out
- 4 x USB 2.0
- 1 x IEEE1394
- 1 x RJ45 LAN Jack
- 1 x VGA Prot
- 1 x S-Video port
- 1 x Composite TV-Out


BIOS

â€¢ 4Mb Award BIOS with PnP, ACPI, SMBIOS 2.3, Green and Boot Block.
â€¢ PC2001 compliant provides DMI2.0, WfM2.0, WOL, WOR, chassis intrusion, and SMBus forsystem management.


Dimension

â€¢ 24.4cm(L) x 24.4cm(W) Micro-ATX Form Factor

Mounting

â€¢ 8 mounting holes.
       
I dont think the one from Gigabyte has this much features nd the RS 480 is priced ruond 7000/-(the icing on the cake).
As of perfomance MSi wont let U down,as every mobos from MSI keeps a notch over Gigabyte!!!!!


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 19, 2005)

While writing in ur views can any one suggest good value agp for Gigabyte and pci- for MSI mobo?say arnd 5k-6k


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 19, 2005)

Go for PCIE GF6600 non GT 128MB@6000 to 7000. This is definitely the best card U can get for the amount.
For AGP dont go for 6600 non GT as it costs more for AGP(8000+),nd go for a 5700Ultra,or 5900XT.A GF6200 AGP would be a good buy for 5000 nd is better future proof. :roll:


----------



## krisjr (Mar 19, 2005)

cud u tel me GOOD msi mobo for the intel platform plz which is also reasonable priced


----------



## blade_runner (Mar 20, 2005)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> While writing in ur views can any one suggest good value agp for Gigabyte and pci- for MSI mobo?say arnd 5k-6k



The Rs480 frm MSI is fairly new, so you will have 2 wait for a bit for user reviews to come in...............For your agp card you can get a 9600pro for 6.5k cuz afaik the 6600 non gt and the 6200 aint available in agp in india. For pci-e the 6600 non gt is good enuf but overshoots ur budget by 1k.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 20, 2005)

Thats right but the MSI RS 480 is a perfect mobo for the price, nd a 6600(even if non GT) cannot be compared with a 9600. :roll:


----------



## krisjr (Mar 20, 2005)

nobody know!!!!!!


----------



## blade_runner (Mar 20, 2005)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Thats right but the MSI RS 480 is a perfect mobo for the price, nd a 6600(even if non GT) cannot be compared with a 9600. :roll:



Perfect or not i reserve my opinion till i get a +ve user review. Its costs 7k here in mumbai, hopefully the prices shud go down soon. Ofcpurse a 9600pro stands no comparison to a 6600 non gt but its availability we are talking abt. The 6600non gt is available only in pcie verison ! 

@wizrulz: U can even consider the Asus A8V since its also a gr8 s939 board albeit with agp slot.


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 20, 2005)

*msi mobo for intel*



			
				krisjr said:
			
		

> cud u tel me GOOD msi mobo for the intel platform plz which is also reasonable priced



Hey first of all whats ur budget for mobo is important to seggest a good mobo?MSI 915 Neo platinum-9.5kb is adecent mobo from msi for intel platform.better still i will suggest gigabyte GA-81915 G-Duo-6.5K if u r ti8 on budget. think!


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 20, 2005)

Performance wise which Graphics cards are better, PCI or AGP?


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 20, 2005)

*ti8 on budget*



			
				blade_runner said:
			
		

> aravind_n20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey blade i would had loved to buy the mobo u suggested but i am ti8 on budget so have rounded these two mobo's. Can anyone please guide me to correct mobo?


----------



## krisjr (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: msi mobo for intel*



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> krisjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi ter,
well budget is not more tan 8k say..gigabyte isint gud for AMD as told by others,is it ok for intel.....


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: msi mobo for intel*



			
				krisjr said:
			
		

> wizrulz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If u decided to buy a msi mobo for intel then u can go for MSI 915G Combo -6.5K, the saved money u can use for extra ram or graphics card.
but if u can increase ur budget then u opt for MSi Neo2 platinum.


----------



## krisjr (Mar 21, 2005)

hmm platinum is better performance wise or wat...a minor diff is bearable or is it a huge diffrence.


----------



## quad master (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Guys 

MOBO MSI RS 480 or GIGABYTE K8NS-939 

The MSI RS480 is a ATi Chipset and the advantage is it has a PCI-E x16 slot where as the gigabyte has a AGP 8X slot 

rest both are S939 gigabyte is for 6400 rs  or more less dont know 

but msi will be a bit costlier 

ATi RS480 [MSI] chipset for its PCI-E x16 

Wait for the nforce 4 Ultra chipsets dont know if they are available here.
they are better than the ATi RS480 Chipset


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 22, 2005)

Krisjr u get digit , so u can get the features of platinum msi mobo


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 22, 2005)

*nforce 4 better?*

hey aravind is it true that nforce-4 r better than Rs480 chipset? if yes, why?
CAn u tell me if pci-e card r better than agp card with respect to performance and price?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 23, 2005)

@wizrulz
I dont know much bout nforce4 mobos as only the nforce4SLI is getting popular nd Ive not seen any mobo wiyh nforce4 plane chipset.

As of PCIE Gcards they are much cheaper than there AGP counterparts nd also a little perfomance boost over AGP.So buying a board with PCIE slot would be better even the mobo is costlier U can save the money on the Gcard.Got it???


----------

